# new hk p30sk



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just picked up a p30sk yesterday put 75 rounds through it. love the trigger, shoot better with this out of the box than I do with my beretta 92fs compact L or my sig 2022 all in 9mm. would have like the decocker but they didn't have in in stock,
dave


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

do you know if a safty can be added to this gun. also like this gun so much may look to get a p30 or a p 2000
dave


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If its like the P30, you can't. The frames / hammer axles are different between the "S" models and non "S" models. 

The models I really like are the Light LEM w/ safety.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My P30 sub has a safety. This gun has won my heart over in the past month since the purchase! It's small,accurate and the grip is very nice. I have not owned a piece like it in a while. Well worth the money and the single double trigger is great!


----------

